# Think Tank > History >  What the new deal and FDR did wrong

## tommy949

He raised taxes to 94% of the individual income tax which probably did prolong the recession until 1948 due to raising the taxes so high that people don't even have enough money to spend on food, crazy government spending these days.

----------


## The Gold Standard

That is but one of thousands of things FDR and his predecessors did to ruin the economy. In fact, I can't think of one thing he did to help the economy.

----------


## Aratus

and to think if we get the federal gov't back to the size it was in april of 1945 by the end of ron paul's first year in office
we will have gone at least half the distance to staving off the catastrophy that looms by 2020  in this nation + globally!!!

----------


## anaconda

http://lezgetreal.com/2012/05/actor-...y-to-play-fdr/

Gotta love how Hollywood glorifies the statist agenda.

----------


## Drex

Textbooks praise FDR and the new deal

----------


## MJU1983

> Textbooks praise FDR and the new deal


Government schools not badmouthing themselves?  I can't believe it...

----------


## FreedomFighter1776

Article 1 Section 8

'Nuff said

----------


## emazur

> That is but one of thousands of things FDR and his predecessors did to ruin the economy. In fact, I can't think of one thing he did to help the economy.


I'm no fan of FDR, but I can name one thing he did to help the economy: signing the act to legally allow the sale of alcohol (the amendment to repeal prohibition came a few months after that - I'm not sure if amendments require presidential approval)

----------


## pochy1776

> I'm no fan of FDR, but I can name one thing he did to help the economy: signing the act to legally allow the sale of alcohol (the amendment to repeal prohibition came a few months after that - I'm not sure if amendments require presidential approval)


We cant have it all. By the way, FDR killed 8 million good pigs to keep prices high, WHAT KIND OF RETARD DOES THAT?!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

FDR is summarized pretty well in the OP of this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=Group+project

----------


## Tinnuhana

Tom Woods taught this great on-line course: FDR and the New Deal. Hope he offers it again. He also brought in Robert Higgs's "regime uncertainty", which is so obvious these  days (businesses won't start up, expand or hire because they're afraid what the presidential administration is going to do next to pull the rug out from under them). You can get some good info on the depression at mises.org. 
When liberals ask me what I think of Obama, I tell them that it's a shame he said he wanted to use FDR as an example for fighting the current economic woes...play up that he's not a bad guy, but chose the wrong role model. It diffuses any any angry rhetoric they want to vent and sometimes actually allows for a serious discussion.
A lot of older Americans don't even know all the garbage FDR did: trying to expand the Supreme Court so he could stack it with all his cronies, etc. And some say the reason he won  the first election was that he promised to repeal Prohibition. Interesting.

----------


## tttppp

> That is but one of thousands of things FDR and his predecessors did to ruin the economy. In fact, I can't think of one thing he did to help the economy.


But you have to give him credit for "getting us through such tough times."

----------


## tttppp

> Textbooks praise FDR and the new deal


According to the textbooks, every president was a great president.

----------

